# Humic Acid application



## bibibo (May 8, 2020)

Good morning,

I have bought URB natural humic acid to apply to my compacted soil.

I have read the instructions on the back of the bottle (screenshot attached), but I don't know how ofter shall I use it for best results.

I have a 120m² lawn surface.

I have asked the 3rd party seller in Amazon from where I have bought it and he told me that I shall use it weekly for best results. Is it safe and recommended?

Thank you in advance.

Chris


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

I don't think you can over use HA following the mfg mixing instructions per application. I would apply first application and watch for results. Wait 1-week. If you see beneficial results reapply in 2-3 weeks. Possibly more often if your soil and yard is in need of revival. Light frequent doses should be fine. Remember HA alone will not do much. It aids in uptake to the plants. You also need to have fertilizer present for it to benefit from use.


----------



## bibibo (May 8, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. Yes I have already applied fertilizer, but one of the reasons I want to use HA is that my soil is in many places very compacted and seed germination is around 5%. I have sent a soil sample for analysis and waiting for the results in order to clearly understand what is going wrong.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

That label says to use 30 ml (basically 1 oz) per gallon.
The humic/fulvic product I have is 8% humic and 4% fulvic, and it says to use 3 to 5 oz per gallon to cover 1000 sqft.

The obvious difference is your label shows it contains all those microbes (bacteria). Maybe that's why yours recommends a lower rate, I dunno. In any case, spraying humic on a weekly basis seems like kind of a PITA.


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

Remember....each time you cut your lawn your are removing some of the applied product. Yes it is water soluble and after a rainfall some leached down to the soil bed but some is still on the plant (grass ) and you are removing it. More frequent applications will increase a more uniform coverage and increased leaf contact. If you have the time, light and more frequent applications may be beneficial. You can also incorporate with any other products you wish to apply.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I intend to buy humic acid for my soil.

Can you all share how you decided on the product that you bought?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Piggy backing off this thread. Question, I just tried to spray kelp4less humic 12 and I could not get it to mix. Tips???

I used this





And came out with this


----------



## TShir23 (Oct 4, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Piggy backing off this thread. Question, I just tried to spray kelp4less humic 12 and I could not get it to mix. Tips???
> 
> I used this
> 
> ...


Mix it with hot water and let it set then mix again later. Some mix it the day before.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

TShir23 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Piggy backing off this thread. Question, I just tried to spray kelp4less humic 12 and I could not get it to mix. Tips???
> ...


Thanks I didn't think about about this


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Your advice definitely worked thanks man. @TShir23


----------



## TShir23 (Oct 4, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Your advice definitely worked thanks man. @TShir23


Good deal!!!


----------

